# conscious sedation vs. monitored anesthesia care



## smanning1973 (Jun 15, 2011)

Can someone please help me out with the difference between these two and also if it is monitored anesthesia care is it ok to charge for it with colonoscopy? Thank You!!!


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 15, 2011)

Below within the following link you can access this article

http://www.asahq.org/Search.aspx?q=anesthesia+care+mac+moderate+sedation

DISTINGUISHING MONITORED ANESTHESIA CARE (“MAC”) FROM MODERATE SEDATION/ANALGESIA (CONSCIOUS SEDATION)

.........This physician service can be distinguished from Moderate Sedation in several ways. An essential component of MAC is the anesthesia assessment and management of a patient's actual or anticipated physiological derangements or medical problems that may occur during a diagnostic or therapeutic procedure. While Monitored Anesthesia Care may include the administration of sedatives and/or analgesics often used for Moderate Sedation, the provider of MAC must be prepared and qualified to convert to general anesthesia when necessary. Additionally, a provider's ability to intervene to rescue a patient's airway from any sedation-induced compromise is a prerequisite to the qualifications to provide Monitored Anesthesia Care. By contrast, Moderate Sedation is not expected to induce depths of sedation that would impair the patient's own ability to maintain the integrity of his or her airway. These components of Monitored Anesthesia Care are unique aspects of an anesthesia service that are not part of Moderate Sedation......


----------



## smanning1973 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------

